# طريقة انشاء واستخدام قرص لاصلاح النظام في ويندوز 7



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2011)

قد تواجه البعض مشكلة عدم القدرة على الدخول لويندوز 7

وقد يحتاج الى القيام باصلاح النظام , لذا فمن الضروري

إنشاء قرص لإصلاح النظام

سوف اقوم بشرح ذلك على ويندوز ذو واجهة انجليزية ولكن سوف

يواكب ذلك شرح باللغة العربية حتى لاتواجهكم مشكلة في تطبيق

الطريقه.

اضغط على إبدأ ( Start ) ثم البرامج الملحقه ( All Programs )

ثم الصيانه ( Maintenance ) ثم إنشاء

قرص إصلاح النظام ( Create a System Repair Disc )

















وبهذه الطريقة تكون قد انشأت قرص لاصلاح النظام اضغط على

Close

















لاستخدام هذا القرص في اصلاح النظام يجب الدخول لنافذة

البيوس ونجعل الاقلاع من هذا القرص , طبعا انا

جربت الطريقة على جهاز توشيبا وذلك بإعادة التشغيل

ثم الضغط من لوحة المفاتيح على

الزرين FN , F12 معا حتى يتم الدخول لنافذة البيوس






ونضغط على تبويب Boot ونجعل الاقلاع اولا من القرص ثم نضغط

على F10 ونوافق على الرسالة التأكيدية بكتابة Y

ثم الضغط على مفتاح Enter حتى يتم اعادة التشغيل







بالنسبة للحاسب المكتبي يتم الدخول بالضغط على الزر Delet

وبالنسبة للاجهزة الاخرى المشهوره فيتم الدخول

للبيوس كما هو موضح أدناة







بعد اعادة التشغيل سوف تظهر النافذة التاليه عندها

اضغط بسرعه على اي مفتاح للاستمرار





تظهر النافذة التاليه ,إذا كنت تستخدم نسخة ويندوز عربيه

فاضبط جميع الاعدادات باللغة العربية ثم اضغط Next






اضغط على .... Repair






تظهر النافذة التالية اختر الخيار الاول ثم اضغط Next






سوف تظهر نافذة بها الادوات التاليه على الترتيب :

Startup Repair
وهي طريقة سريعة لحل المشاكل التي قد تمنع Windows 7 من بدء التشغيل بشكل صحيح.

System Restore
ويتم من خلاله استادة النظام الى تاريخ سابق وسوف تجد عدة نقاط للاستعادة يمكن الرجوع إليها.

System Image Recovery
يتيح لك هذا الخيار استرداد النظام باستخدام صورة من النظام كنت قد أنشأتها مسبقا , وهي تحتوي بالطبع على النظام مع البرامج المثبته فيه.

Windows Memory Diagnostic
من خلال هذا الخيار سوف يتم فحص الذاكرة الخاصة بالجهاز بحثاً عن الأخطاء ومن ثم يتم اعلامك عن هذه الأخطاء في حالة وجودها.

Command Prompt
وهي أداة موجه الأوامر ( الدوس ) وهي مهمة جدا لاستكشاف الاخطاء التي تمنع بدء تشغيل الويندوز ومن ثم اصلاحها ويتم ذلك باستخدام أوامر معينه ,

مثل الامر chkdsk الذي يقوم بفحص الهاردسك بحثاً عن الأخطاء

والمناطق المعطوبة ( bad sectors) واصلاحها.

والامر sfc /scannow الذي يحذف الملفات المعطوبه
ويستبدلها بالملفات الاصليه الموجوده بقرص
الويندوز الذي يجب استخدامه حينها.

قم بإصلاح النظام بالضغط على الخيار Startup Repair










سوف تظهر النافذة التاليه اضغط على Finish ليتم اعادة التشغيل

وسوف يتم الدخول للويندوز اذا تم التغلب على مشاكل بدء التشغيل





يمكنك ايضاً تجربة الخيار System Restore لاستعادة

النظام الى وقت سابق فعند الضغط عليها تظهر نافذة

اختر نقطة استعادة ثم اضغط على Next





في النهاية سوف تظهر ان شاء الله هذه النافذة التي

تدل على نجاح الاستعادة






منقول للافادة




​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2011)




----------



## GeoMotorizer (15 فبراير 2011)

*الله ينور يا فادي 
بس حتة صغيرة كدة 
اللي عنده أسطوانة للويندوس يبدأ من الخطوة بتاعة ال boot علي طول 
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2011)

GeoMotorizer قال:


> *الله ينور يا فادي
> بس حتة صغيرة كدة
> اللي عنده أسطوانة للويندوس يبدأ من الخطوة بتاعة ال boot علي طول
> *




تصدق مش هرد عليك
عيب عليك لما تسال السوال دة
ايوة يا عم ادخل من البوت علطول​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (15 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تصدق مش هرد عليك
> عيب عليك لما تسال السوال دة
> ايوة يا عم ادخل من البوت علطول​



*هو فين السؤال ؟ :2:

يابني انا بوضح عشان كلامك مش موضح :scenic:
دلوقتي لو حد مش عارف وعنده الأسطوانة هيطبق كلامك بالحرف وكدة عمل حتة ملهاش لازمة 

لينا كلام تاني 
أظاهر كدة أخر مرة محوقش معاك :gun:*


----------

